# 63 stingray value



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm honestly not as interested in value as I am in rarity. How many of these are out there? Oh probably a better way phrase the question, how often do they turn up vs say a 64 super deluxe?


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been into stingrays for years. I have owned and seen more 63's then original 64 super deluxe.
63's turn up enough but they are tuff to find.  Super deluxes don't speak to everyone so they are not as sought after as 63's. IMO.


----------



## 63SuperStingRay (Aug 12, 2015)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I've been into stingrays for years. I have owned and seen more 63's then original 64 super deluxe.
> 63's turn up enough but they are tuff to find.  Super deluxes don't speak to everyone so they are not as sought after as 63's. IMO.





So your saying 63s seem to appear more often but point for point may just be more desirable and not necessarily more abundant?


----------



## NickM (Sep 27, 2018)

I would say a nice original 63 is tougher to find. Curious to hear others opinions


----------



## stoney (Sep 28, 2018)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I've been into stingrays for years. I have owned and seen more 63's then original 64 super deluxe.
> 63's turn up enough but they are tuff to find.  Super deluxes don't speak to everyone so they are not as sought after as 63's. IMO.




I love Stingrays and have many in the years. Yeah Super DeLuxes don't speak to me.


----------



## stoney (Sep 28, 2018)

NickM said:


> I would say a nice original 63 is tougher to find. Curious to hear others opinions




Yeah, I probably should have kept that one Nick. Any more updates on it.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 28, 2018)

Here you go , documentation.


----------

